# 48" 108W Aquarium T6 HO Compact Lighting



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

I currently have a 60 gallon aquarium and with the type of hood I have, the most wattage I can possibly have is .5wpg which isn't near enough for the plants that I want. 

I've been searching for a new hood for better lighting and have decided on going without a hood and using a mountable light fixture.

Here is the one that I've found and am considering buying:
48" 108W (54w x2 ) Aquarium T6 HO Compact Lighting

All the stats for it are on the page. Is this a good type of light? According to what it says the wattage is, with it my wpg will go up to 1.8, which will make a huge difference with my plants.

Any and all comments and advice are wanted!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

InuGirlTeen said:


> All the stats for it are on the page. Is this a good type of light? According to what it says the wattage is, with it my wpg will go up to 1.8, which will make a huge difference with my plants.
> 
> Any and all comments and advice are wanted!


IGT:

I believe there to be something wrong here with this product.

I believe that I have only once read of a T6 lamp. A year or so ago T5 and T12 lamps were the standards, the Federal Government got involved and now T5 is the standard.

The two most commonly used types of lighting are *T5 HO* and *Power Compact*.

I prefer PC.

TR


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

So is there anything specifically wrong with a T6? It says it's a new 2008 model, if that means anything. I know absolutely nothing about lighting besides that I need more wattage.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

InuGirlTeen said:


> So is there anything specifically wrong with a T6? It says it's a new 2008 model, if that means anything. I know absolutely nothing about lighting besides that I need more wattage.


IGT:

That is a very good question.

I really have no idea of what a T6 is or what a T6 HO Compact Light Reef Coral is.

I do know that I would not throw $70 down, what IMHO is, the toilet.

TR


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

I've done a few internet searches and can't find anything specifically saying that this is a bad product.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

InuGirlTeen said:


> I've done a few internet searches and can't find anything specifically saying that this is a bad product.


IGT:

You heard my words.

Please do what you believe to be appropriate.

TR


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, I went to the local PetSmart today and they have a light that looks exactly like the one I found online. All the specs and everything seem to be identical to my untrained eye and it was a T5, not a T6. It was $159 though, and what I find online is only $80 with shipping. I really don't want to buy something and waste my money but I also don't want to spend an additional $80 [for the T5] if their is no need.

I'm confused. XP


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

http://www.energyfederation.org/loa/default.php/cPath/2411_2414_2416 put a couple of these over your tank. I have 3 over my 125 and they work great.


----------



## ewolfe315 (Jan 3, 2009)

I hope I'm not to late here to advise you to stay clear of that seller. He goes by 3 cifferent Id's there on ebay.

I have bought not once but twice off of him and nothing but headaches.

My 1st was his 216 watt 6400 K version. This came with no instructions on how to install the leg brackets, also one of the bracket holders(cheap plastic) was snapped off.

2nd was the exact same one as you are looking at. This was nothing but problems. It arrived 3 days late,broken bulb all over including inside the unit. 

I then went and placed 2 bulbs in the fixture from my other one (exact same bulb) and it still did'nt work. I had to take the fixture apart once again to see that 1 of the connections to the on/off button was completely off. 

Well I got it to work and advised the seller that the bulb arrived broken. He wanted pictures of the unit which I gladly provided him. He returns an email to me 3 days later saying that the bulbs are not covered by the insurance which is included in the shipping.

He then tells me he has replacement bulbs for 16.99. I said you gotta be kidding me. To make things short I went ahead and ordered 1 and delivery was to be 01/05. I went to check the progress on the shipping and he cancelled it. I have 2 Paypal claims against him as of now.1 for the broken unit and 1 for the replacement bulb. 

Also these units come with magnetic ballasts instead of electronic ballasts. I have heard of fires starting with this brand because of the cheap ballasts. Plus I believe these bulbs are t5's but not sure as of yet. I have 4 bulbs coming in from an electrical company that sells on line.

The electrical guy I was speaking to on the phone told me that when I place a T5 bulb in and it blows out,I'll need to change the ballasts and also the end caps,so there's more money. He also told me that T5's need electronic ballasts to run,so I am guessing they are T6.:?: 

Just stay away from these Odyssea units,they are also the old Jebo. And also stay as far away from this seller as you can. Try finding these T6 HO 54 Watt 6400 K bulbs is another story. I've read different forums about how useless the bulbs are and the horrific customer service.:sad:


----------

